# Domina Inn Piccolo in Portofino--has anyone stayed here?



## regatta333 (Dec 13, 2009)

There are no reviews for this resort and am wondering if anyone has stayed here or can offer any advice.

I have a week on hold with RCI and was about to confirm it, when they mentioned that there may be a compulsory weekly parking fee of 207 euro.  The guide said that there information dated back to 2005, so I should contact the resort directly to confirm.  I have not been able to find an email for the place, but have read all the reviews on TripAdvisor and of the people who had posted anything related to parking, a few mentioned a 10 euro per night fee.  

A 207 euro weekly fee to park seems astronomical to me.  Has anyone had any experience with this particular resort or this area of Italy?


----------



## Laurie (Dec 13, 2009)

I've exchanged into nearby Portofino Est Residence, in Rapallo - the Ligurian coast is a stunning area of Italy, I'd go back anytime. You're near the Cinque Terre and amazing geography. I've put the one you have on hold on my request list a few times to no avail, and I've rarely seen it come up online at RCI. I'm not sure the units have kitchens, if that matters to you.

Parking was an issue in Portofino, it's scarce. We drove into the town and fortunately found a parking space, it may have been expensive. This hotel-resort is on the way into the town I think.

Here's a 3rd party site that handles hotel-type bookings for the place - it says parking is avail - maybe you can get your answer here. (I didn't see a contact email but didn't search long.) Also you can make reservations w/o cancellation penalty:
http://www.italybookhotel.com/hotel/italy/dominapiccolo.en.html?gclid=CMTjkI-i1J4CFR9inAodWRJgrw

If it's true that it's so expensive, going there carless might be possible, though we always like to have one - but it might be a thought. 

Can you call the resort tomorrow morning? It would be worth the price of the call, I think you'd be very lucky to get this exchange.

Edited to add: check more reviews here - some deal w/parking - sounds like their lot is in the town, a short walk away - doesn't state the charge:
http://www.venere.com/hotels/portofino/hotel-piccolo/#reviews


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurie,

Thanks for the links to those websites.  The last one, in particular, was very helpful.

I've exchanged several emails with the resort.  They indicated that the parking was free for RCI members.  I was on the phone getting ready to confirm the week with RCI, when the guide read the exact wording of the additional charge, which made it sound like it was "compulsory" and not necessarily tied to parking.

I sent another email to the resort specifically asking what the fee was for, and they said to ask RCI.  I told them RCI said I would need to deal directly with them and asked again what the compulsory charge was for.  Here was the response:

THE OBLIGATORY CHARGE IS FOR MEMBER RCI THAT DURING THE WEEK HAVE DISCOUNT IN TH PARKING
BREAKFAST-LUNCH AND DINNER.

Since I mentioned in the email that we would not bring a car and this is really a hotel rather than a timeshare, it sounds like this might just be a way for them to get rid of rooms that would not be acceptable to paying hotel guests and get at least some revenue for them.  

I have until tomorrow to make a decision, but I'm not sure I want to tie myself to this resort for a week in what may turn out to be questionable accomodations at what will turn out to be a pretty hefty price, when I factor in the compulsory fee, the exchange fee and the cost of my deposited week.
Especially when it looks like we could get reasonable hotel accomodations and not be tied to one place for 7 nights.


----------

